# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  MaplePrint V2 3D Printer Progress Thread

## MiniMadRyan

Hi All, 

I'm back at it again, after finishing off my first printed printer, I'm back at it on version 2, new, and greatly improved. My primary goal of this new printer design was to address some of the shortcomings found in my previous printer. The updates ultimately culminated in an entirely new printer design with the following features:

- Enlarged build volume of 150x150x140mm (can technically be extended to 150x180x140)
- Semi open frame design with the equal or better rigidity
- Custom designed extruder with Hexagon hot end
- Provisioning for upgrades such as auto bed levelling, heated bed and dual extruders
- Improved mechanical design, linear rod mounts are larger, parts are reinforced
- Fewer printable parts, hopeful goal being able to print all the required parts in 20 hours
- All parts are smaller than 200x200mm, printable on most printers
- Easier assembly, every component is easier to get to, build is broken into 3 sub assemblies which make up the entire printer
- 300x200x250mm overall foot print, larger than the last printer, but still small enough for even the smallest of desks
- RAMPS 1.4 electronics with LCD support, built in spool holder, optional carrying handles

Below is a few quick screen captures of the current design progress. The design is pretty close to complete, with only a few odds and ends remaining. I hope to begin printing frame components in the next few days, and as always will update my progress as I go!










Cheers

Ryan

----------


## MiniMadRyan

The first prints have rolled off the assembly line here. The 4 major frame components have printed beautifully, and mark the completion of the single largest items of the build. Next up will be the Z motor mounts, and Y-bed mounts as well. Stay tuned for more!

----------


## MiniMadRyan

More progress on the parts yesterday and today. Most of the frame components are complete now, as is the first revision of the extruder. There was some slight mis-calculations on various areas of the extruder, mostly related to flanges and measurements of the hot end, but nothing a quick revision in CAD couldn't fix. 

Aside from printing, work has begun on a build guide and how to manual to compliment the printer, and contemplating the idea of retailing kits and other goodies  :Smile:  





Ryan

----------


## curious aardvark

Now that's seriously impressive ! 

Hell i might even try it myself :-) 
_
(if for no other reaosn a new 3d printer makes me clear another area of my workshop lol)_

----------


## MiniMadRyan

Thanks Curious Aaardvark! I hope to have the design files published soon. The overall print time is a bit longer than expected, about 35 hours give or take, but its much more manageable this time around. 

This is the final revision that's being printed currently. Added in an LCD, electronics enclosure and spool holder.

----------


## raysspl

That's so neat! Keep us updated of the continued progress!

----------


## MiniMadRyan

Printing has progressed very well. I'm happy to report that all of the printed components for the printer are complete. Total print time was just over 30 hours, which in all honesty, is not as good as I hoped, but still very manageable. The first print was started last Monday, and the final part printed Sunday evening, keeping in mind, there was only a 4 hour print window each day. 

I have a slight revision to the LCD panel mount as my original measurements were off, but aside from this, assembly will hopefully commence this week. I'm awaiting the mechanical bits, bearings, and electronics, but everything should be here by the end of the week. 



The lower bed frame, looking much like a quad copter frame haha



The RAMPS enclosure printed in silver



The overall foot print of the printer compared to that of a 13" MacBook. The printer is fairly compact given its printing volume, and isn't a whole lot larger than my first design. 



Lastly, one giant bag 'o printed parts. That is almost every part for the printer in one, large zip lock bag  :Smile: 


More updates on the way!


Ryan

----------


## MiniMadRyan

The frame is complete! (well mostly)

The frame went together very well last night, and is almost as strong as I had anticipated. It was a bit shocking to see how quickly the frame came together, in under an hour, compared to the time it took to assemble the frame of the first printer. I'm awaiting linear rods, bearings and motors to arrive, so progress has slowed slightly, but it will give me some more time to work on the build guide, and further updates!







Lastly, the frame compared to the first printer. It's slightly taller, and a bit wide, but not quite as deep. The printer right now feels smaller than the first though, but I guess that's down to a light weight design and open frame. 



Cheers

Ryan

----------


## chris@radeuslabs

Looking good! Hopefully you wont have to wait too long on those components.

----------


## MiniMadRyan

Well the package is stuck somewhere in customs at the moment, looking unlikely that it will make it here by the end of Friday. Oh well, nothing can be done about that!

In the mean time, I thought I'd share a few pics comparing parts between the first printer design and version 2.



The extruder base, which was originally 1 piece in the first revision is now 3 pieces, and of a much larger design. Note that originally, the carriage was mounted vertically, whereas version 2 is now horizontal, for hopefully increased rigidity.



One of the bearing holders, this one used on the X axis. Not a huge change, but larger, and stronger compared to the original.



My favourite shot, the X axis rod carriers. Massive compared to the original, and much, much stronger.

Lastly, with a bit of down time, I was able to get a start on the design of the build guide and layout. While not finalized just yet, here's a small sample of the design and layout you can expect when assembling this 'bot



Cheers

Ryan

----------


## MiniMadRyan

Well I'm back! The parts finally arrived earlier this week, and I managed to get some good progress on the build so far. 

First up, this week at work was our 'engineering week', part of that being a display of the various projects co-workers are working on. I was able to set up a small table with some printed parts, the first printer, and the frame of the current design. The response was tremendous, and the display was packed all afternoon!



Now, back to the build, I've managed to assemble the X carriage and extruder. After a bit of searching for the right spring, I was able to have a complete functioning extruder. I'm fairly pleased with the outcome and its tension, but time will tell how it functions for the first print, though so far, all signs are looking good. 







Lastly, the bearing carriers for all axis' have been assembled. I've redesigned several parts slightly, and re-designed the lower bed, but those changes will make it into future builds for the time being.



More to come soon!


Ryan

----------


## MiniMadRyan

I forgot to mention that the printer has gone through a few revisions as well. The printer is now V2, Revision C.

Captured nuts on the Z axis to remove any lashExtended supports on the extruder motor housingRevised lower extruder base4 piece lower bed design, reduces printing time over a single piece, and fits into build volume of printerIncreased build volume to 176x160x150mmRevised spool holder with filament guideLower and upper frame assemblies revised to include mounting fixtures for future upgradesReduced overall lower and upper frame foot prints by 4mmThe rear of the frame will also include mounting points for future additions/upgrades:
Second spool holder mountLarge electronics enclosure to accommodate RUMBA/Azteeg controllers or a RaspberryPi and RAMPS 1.4 combinationBowden Dual extruder configuration (this isolates the extruders from the moving platforms via a Bowden connection and PFTE tubingFuture camera mount for RaspberryPi camera/wireless printingThe upper and lower frames have also be designed to accept cosmetic feet and an upper carrying handlesThe extruder carriage has been re-designed to accept a micro servo with micro-switch for auto bed leveling

Overall, while no one part is significantly different from the initial design, all of the small changes make the printer more robust, capable and expandable, without having to replace or upgrade components in the future.

----------


## Bassna

Ah man you are great! I need to get myself motivated like that. Curious, what do you put the cost of this printer at for you? In filament, and part's ordered online? It looks great! Please continue to keep us posted!

----------


## MiniMadRyan

> Ah man you are great! I need to get myself motivated like that. Curious, what do you put the cost of this printer at for you? In filament, and part's ordered online? It looks great! Please continue to keep us posted!


Thanks Bassna! Cost wise, the parts and mechanical components have cost around $300. There is just under 1KG of filament, which I bought locally for about $35. Including hardware sourced from local suppliers, that was another $50. In the future, I've found a cheaper supplier for most of the components, so the cost could be brought down by about $100, but as it stands, the average user would be able to source all the components and filament for around $300-$350.

----------


## MiniMadRyan

Well, here it is! It's finished! 

The build progress went smoothly, with no major issues or snags. I was surprised at how quickly this printer came together, that it was built and wired in about 6 hours total. Overall, I'm extremely pleased with how this printer has turned out. The build volume is generous, and the overall footprint makes it as wide and tall as my last printer, but not nearly as deep. The rigidity is also quite good, and I'm especially pleased with the rigidity of the X axis. That's not to say there won't be upgrades in the future though. I plan to release the files and design for this printer later on this week, only after I've revised some parts to include some additional features, and even more strength, but overall, I'm extremely pleased with this printer, and can't wait to see others building it too!












Cheers

Ryan

----------


## Bassna

> Well, here it is! It's finished! 
> 
> The build progress went smoothly, with no major issues or snags. I was surprised at how quickly this printer came together, that it was built and wired in about 6 hours total. Overall, I'm extremely pleased with how this printer has turned out. The build volume is generous, and the overall footprint makes it as wide and tall as my last printer, but not nearly as deep. The rigidity is also quite good, and I'm especially pleased with the rigidity of the X axis. That's not to say there won't be upgrades in the future though. I plan to release the files and design for this printer later on this week, only after I've revised some parts to include some additional features, and even more strength, but overall, I'm extremely pleased with this printer, and can't wait to see others building it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cool! Do you have a place where you are going to be putting all the file's and a how-to and part's list :P  I'd love to try to make this. Have you been using it at all lately? Wondering how it's printing!

----------


## MiniMadRyan

Thanks!

Like the last printer, I plan on having everything on YouMagine, as well as 3DShare here as well. I'm working on a build guide as we speak, although it's a bit slower progress. 

I have indeed printed a few calibration pieces on the printer so far. I've been working on the guide more than anything so I haven't had tons of time to devote to printing with it just yet. I've uploaded a short video of a small print last night to YouTube: https://youtu.be/9_skkFyPIS8







Lastly, here's the first few pages from the build guide as an example of what I'm compiling:



Here's hoping I'll have the guide, printer files, BOM and everything else shortly!


Ryan

----------


## voodoo28

Impressive dude!...WOW. Continue the good work!
lol. I see where you got your color inspiration from...  (needle nose)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erikpendragon

Good to see they restored the forum and you didn't lose your post.
Looks like it prints nicely based off your video.

----------


## rhonal89

Great. I love the guide. The printer looks amazing!!

----------


## MiniMadRyan

Thanks for the complements guys, I really appreciate it!

The printer is starting to print really well right now, I've probably printed about 20-30 hours total on it so far, and so far, the quality and reliability has been quite well. In the time between prints, I've been working on the guide, which has progressed quite well, along with printing the parts for the final revision. The colour scheme of the final revision is the customers choice, although its a bit bright for my liking haha! 

The final revision has a number of small tweaks to the design, small improvements to the rigidity, and some new additions such as a much improved spool holder, as well as an enlarged build volume of 8" x 6" x 6". 

I'm hoping that the guide will be mostly complete this week. It sits currently at just under 100 pages, but will probably surpass that after I add in wiring diagrams and other small details. As always, all of the design files, guides, and other info will be open source and freely available!














Cheers

Ryan

----------


## MiniMadRyan

It's been quite a while since my last updated, but I wanted to save the best for last. I'm very pleased to announce that the source files for the mapleMaker Mini V2 printer have been released. For all of those interested, you can download the files from YouMagine at the link below, as well as through the new website launched this week as well: www.maplemakermedia.com 

https://www.youmagine.com/designs/ma...-v2-3d-printer






In other news, I'm very happy to announce, I've launched a website for the printer, its build guide and all other information. Check out www.maplemakermedia.com for the latest build guides, downloads, tutorials and soon, printed parts kits! 

Speaking of build guides, the finished build guide has just gone to the printers. It clocks in at 140 pages, and features over 150 illustrations, bill of materials, reseller information and all the info you could need to put together the printer yourself! I'm also in the process of transferring the build guide to a web and mobile friendly version as well. Expect that in the next week or so, and check out the website to see how the progress goes!

Lastly, I'm pleased to showcase the latest printed parts kit, I've taken to individually bagging and labelling all major components, and tagging them with their content and corresponding reference to the build guide, a small detail, but well worth the effort I think! Hopefully there will be many more kits to come soon!





I hope you guys like it, and let me know what you think! This has been an amazing project to work on, and I'm ecstatic to see how its turned out. I hope you'll agree!


Cheers

Ryan

----------


## voodoo28

Speechless..... Looks amazing!


> It's been quite a while since my last updated, but I wanted to save the best for last. I'm very pleased to announce that the source files for the mapleMaker Mini V2 printer have been released. For all of those interested, you can download the files from YouMagine at the link below, as well as through the new website launched this week as well: www.maplemakermedia.com 
> 
> https://www.youmagine.com/designs/ma...-v2-3d-printer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## MiniMadRyan

Thanks Voodoo!

A small update, the website is progressing well, as are several other printed kits. The printed build guides have arrived too! They look awesome! These guides will be included with the printed parts kits and full kits as well. 



On the topic of kits, this whole project so far is a hobby for myself, something to keep me busy in between all my other hobbies. That being said, I've committed to delivering a small number of printed kits, and complete kits. I will also periodically be taking orders for more kits and parts. The reason for the limited release is that I'm trying to work within the confines of my own abilities and know roughly how much I can produce in a given time period. I'm not expecting to sell a thousand of these, nor could I produce that many kits in a timely fashion, I'm simply trying to produce this project to the best of my abilities.  :Smile:  

The first round of Beta kits will be available for order at the end of May. I'm currently looking to produce 10 kits for delivery around the end of July. Anyone interested can message me here, direct message, or via the website www.maplemakermedia.com

One last little update. I've taken to re-designing the extruder slightly. The first iteration worked well, but was a bit of a challenge to source a spring of ample length and strength. The revised extruder is a sort-of mix-up between a direct drive extruder, and a Wade's geared idler design. It's much simpler in terms of hardware and assembly, and I hope it will work just as well. Testing on this new design will be done this week!




Cheers

Ryan

----------

